# Am I damaging my brain? (Alprazolam + Caffeine)



## Guide 4 Dummies (Nov 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

lol....i hope this doesnt apply to Klonopin and Caffeine....cuz if it does, i might be screwing myself. unfortunately, i have no idea what that article is talking about


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Let's see, Xanax is one of the ten most common prescriptions in America and there is a Starbucks on every corner.

Ah, that explains all the stupid people I find -- they have brain damage.:lol

On a serious note, I think you're worrying too much about this. Have you noticed the media is always telling us about stuff that will surely kill us. It's shocking that we're not all dead by now, isn't it?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

"on human cell lines"

Not even a rat studie, complete rubbish this.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with Ultra, take that snippet with a grain of salt. I think if you have 1-2 cups of coffee a day (one cup being about 200mg each) there should be any issue. That is also a low dose of xanax. The only thing I would worry about is too much caffeine intake and potential anxiety it can you.


----------



## bliAcherim (Sep 23, 2012)

Alprazolam and clonazepam both cause significant brain damage via the release of reactive oxygen species as well as long-term atrophy... you are not going to come away from benzodiazepine habituation unscathed. As an example, I did the LSAT 3 times:
My first LSAT was a 171, I had been on xanax for 6 months.
Second LSAT was 155, 6 months later.
Third LSAT was 146, 2 months later and after increasing my dose to 6mg alprazolam per day.

If you don't think you are doing damage, you are wrong.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

No, you're not damaging your brain. I take way more Xanax and way more caffeine that that everyday and I'm fine.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Why does everyone care so much about possible brain damage from all kinds of bs stuff. You're highly more likely to get brain damage from a traumatic brain injury than from anything else


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

bliAcherim said:


> Alprazolam and clonazepam both cause significant brain damage via the release of reactive oxygen species as well as long-term atrophy... you are not going to come away from benzodiazepine habituation unscathed. As an example, I did the LSAT 3 times:
> My first LSAT was a 171, I had been on xanax for 6 months.
> Second LSAT was 155, 6 months later.
> Third LSAT was 146, 2 months later and after increasing my dose to 6mg alprazolam per day.
> ...


Well, benzo's while on them cause memory problems. But once you're off them your memory will return. They also slow you down, and once again only while you take them. I mean GABA is responsible for modulating memory in the brain, it basically controls any new memories due to it determining heterogeneity of synaptic strength. This is also why alcohol causes memory issues. You didn't think that taking something that modifies such an important neurotransmitter would have no repercussions? This is another reason why doctors don't like prescribing this stuff. It can do more damange than SSRIs, NDRIs, etc.. But it's not permanent, except the memories you tried to make while taking benzo's won't be permanent either


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

I think you have a legitimate concern about brain damage. You must think about the long-term use rather than short-term of the drugs that your taking rather legal or illegal. The side effect of being drowsy and than taking a 2-3 hour nap that you mentioned is rather a serious one if it's interfering with your day. I liked your post and I wish you well.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Chew some modalert


----------



## bliAcherim (Sep 23, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Well, benzo's while on them cause memory problems. But once you're off them your memory will return. They also slow you down, and once again only while you take them. *I mean GABA is responsible for modulating memory in the brain, it basically controls any new memories due to it determining heterogeneity of synaptic strength. * This is also why alcohol causes memory issues. You didn't think that taking something that modifies such an important neurotransmitter would have no repercussions? This is another reason why doctors don't like prescribing this stuff. It can do more damange than SSRIs, NDRIs, etc.. But it's not permanent, except the memories you tried to make while taking benzo's won't be permanent either


I have no idea what you are talking about, but I don't claim to know a tremendous amount about medicine. It sounds like nonsense to me, though.

From what I've read, which isn't much, clonazepam and alprazolam have chlorine in their structure (chloride?) and are part of a superoxide class of newer highly potent benzos... this leads to oxidative stress in the axon and damage to the neuron on reuptake. Apart from the oxidative stress, there's the long term problems associated with enhancing the effects of GABA, the major inhibitory mechanism of the brain, and the consequential downregulation of natural GABA production as well as altered receptor sensitivity throughout the brain. Moreover, slowing the brain down for years and years leads to atrophy. This is seen universally with long alcoholism and since benzos and ethanol are cross tolerant (this is why alcohol withdrawal is treated with benzos), similar structural damage occurs via these same mechanisms. Again, I study law, not medicine. So everything I wrote could be a bunch of garbage. But that's my basic understanding of the situation off the top of my head.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

bliAcherim said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about, but I don't claim to know a tremendous amount about medicine. It sounds like nonsense to me, though.
> 
> From what I've read, which isn't much, clonazepam and alprazolam have chlorine in their structure (chloride?) and are part of a superoxide class of newer highly potent benzos... this leads to oxidative stress in the axon and damage to the neuron on reuptake. Apart from the oxidative stress, there's the long term problems associated with enhancing the effects of GABA, the major inhibitory mechanism of the brain, and the consequential downregulation of natural GABA production as well as altered receptor sensitivity throughout the brain. Moreover, slowing the brain down for years and years leads to atrophy. This is seen universally with long alcoholism and since benzos and ethanol are cross tolerant (this is why alcohol withdrawal is treated with benzos), similar structural damage occurs via these same mechanisms. Again, I study law, not medicine. So everything I wrote could be a bunch of garbage. But that's my basic understanding of the situation off the top of my head.





> *Basal GABA Regulates GABABR Conformation and Release Probability at Single Hippocampal Synapses *


*

*

http://www.cell.com/neuron/retrieve/pii/S0896627310005064

Full study available in pdf.

Oxidative stress occurs regardless of if you take benzos, benzos just speed up the process. Your brain can recuperate over time. Obviously the longer you take benzos the longer it will take to re-establish your baseline hormones. We know that any down regulation that occurs can be reversed over time. Alcoholics need benzos when quitting because they risk getting seizures. The goal is to get on a benzo and slowly lower doses to let your brain adjust. Depression leads to atrophy as well. Atrophy can be reversed by drugs like SSRIs. They don't mimic serotonin, they don't release serotonin they simply stop it from getting reabsorbed. This causes some cascading effect that no one really understands but it works. It's in part why these drugs are safer than any benzos could ever be and they come with the added benefit of neurogenesis.

Anyways, point is this is all reversible. It's the equivalent of losing muscle mass because you stopped working out. You can gain it back. Most doctors don't see benzos as a long term solution and they will only prescribe them PRN for the worst situations. If you take them daily that is your own problem, this is not a long term solution to anxiety. And it will only make your anxiety worse when you're off the drug.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Most doctors don't see benzos as a long term solution and they will only prescribe them PRN for the worst situations. If you take them daily that is your own problem, this is not a long term solution to anxiety. And it will only make your anxiety worse when you're off the drug.


and i'm on a benzo daily. :sigh:


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> and i'm on a benzo daily. :sigh:


Yah but you have to weigh the good versus the bad. If your anxiety is so bad that you can't even leave the house or function in society, then sacrificing your memory for being able to function is probably a better option. But a lot of people take benzos daily for non serious anxiety.

Plus there isn't really any good drugs out there that work on anxiety long term. I mean some SSRIs can but it takes long and you sacrifice your sexual function which is probably more important than memory to most men. hehe

Although I have heard of benzos doing something similar maybe not as strong to your libido.

Your case from discussing with you is very unique from the majority of people I meet with anxiety. Those people can do PRN for maybe big events like presentations or what not, but don't need it daily.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Inspiron said:


> I think you have a legitimate concern about brain damage. You must think about the long-term use rather than short-term of the drugs that your taking rather legal or illegal. The side effect of being drowsy and than taking a 2-3 hour nap that you mentioned is rather a serious one if it's interfering with your day. I liked your post and I wish you well.


Apparently you forgot to read his post (or at least you forgot to read the parts that don't reinforce Dr. Breggin's world view)

Homeboy said he naps for 2-3 hours because he is cramming for college tests and cracked out on caffeine. He uses xanax to come down so he can get some sleep. He also never said anything about using xanax long-term.

What's interfering with his day is that he is trying to study 24/7 by using caffeine as a stimulant. But he has to sleep so he takes a xanax and melatonin to overpower the caffeine for a few hours.

Read before you post how much you think every drug is evil and causes serious brain damage.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

bliAcherim said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about, but I don't claim to know a tremendous amount about medicine. It sounds like nonsense to me, though.
> 
> From what I've read, which isn't much, clonazepam and alprazolam have chlorine in their structure (chloride?) and are part of a superoxide class of newer highly potent benzos... this leads to oxidative stress in the axon and damage to the neuron on reuptake. Apart from the oxidative stress, there's the long term problems associated with enhancing the effects of GABA, the major inhibitory mechanism of the brain, and the consequential downregulation of natural GABA production as well as altered receptor sensitivity throughout the brain. Moreover, slowing the brain down for years and years leads to atrophy. This is seen universally with long alcoholism and since benzos and ethanol are cross tolerant (this is why alcohol withdrawal is treated with benzos), similar structural damage occurs via these same mechanisms. Again, I study law, not medicine. So everything I wrote could be a bunch of garbage. But that's my basic understanding of the situation off the top of my head.


The OP said nothing about long-term use so I wouldn't jump to conclusions. Kehkorpz has corrected/clarified most of what you said. I also want to point out that just because alcohol and benzos affect GABA and are cross tolerant, they have far more differences than similarities. Alcohol is a very dirty drug that has many more effects in the brain than benzos do. Benzos are a very clean drug, affecting only Gaba a. suggesting that benzos will damage the brain nearly as much as alcohol does is a fallacy.


----------

